# Inspiration source from this music



## Raph21

Hello, for this music (



)
I'm sure I've heard it before in some tune ... probably classical music. Especially at 1:53 ...
Besides, the credits of "Secret d'Hisoire" are quite similar by the way (



)


----------



## Metairie Road

It's the Welsh Lullaby 'Suo Gân'.


----------



## Rogerx

My Shazam says:
Fairy Tail OST 2 song Playlist
Tsuioku ( Mezamaeru


----------

